# 08-16 boss plow truckside bracket



## mmd1071 (Dec 3, 2010)

Boss p/n lta09060b truckside bracket, side brackets good shape, center section frame horn is bent on 1 side, could be fixed or just buy a new center section. $125.00. Located in Warren, Ohio 44483.
Please call 330-728-3376 or email me @ [email protected]. Thank you.


----------

